# How fast is an F18 ?



## highfielder80 (Jan 22, 2015)

In May 2015 I will be part of a 5 man cycle team riding 750 miles around the Peloponnese in Greece. We are to be pitted against a sailing team of 2 F18s. Does anyone know if we stand any sort of chance in hell of winning or even coming a close second? How long should such a journey take by the sail team, I know zero about sailing. All I know is that we will accumulate our moving time as a way of comparing both teams, the cycle team should come in around 65 hours or maybe less if we do well. Any thoughts from anyone very welcome


----------



## sailingsteve (Jan 12, 2015)

what kind of boat are you sailing


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

1,190 mph per Wikipedia


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

He's not sailing, by the look of it.. seems it's a race between some cyclists on land vs a pair of boats sailing around the island(s).. interesting idea.

The F18 looks to be a small catamaran.. they can sail pretty quick, but of course no sailboat can necessarily do a straight line course. More info on the road vs on-water distances involved will be helpful, but while the cyclist's times are somewhat predictable, the boat's 'speed' depends on many variables, including crew skill, sea conditions and wind strength and direction.

I kinda like your odds.


----------



## highfielder80 (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh wow I wasn't expecting such a fast response! Thanks! Yes I am in the cycle team, we are taking 10 days to do our coastal road route of 750 miles in order to break up the elevation gain. I have no idea how far the sailing route will be, I assume the boats will take fewer days then at the end both teams total their moving time to decide a winner.


----------



## donjuanluis (Jun 24, 2013)

I still don't see the point of this race. Been a former cycler, and now a recreational sailor, doesn-t make sense. Different horses and different courses. Race on different conditions (climbing, winds, road shape, sea condition, etc.) 
The f18 with foiling appends can reach 35 kn (65km/h), while a cycling team will need a flat course on very good road, and no front wind, to reach that speed. Also they won't be able to keep that speed for more than one hour. Even doing one hour per day.
I will prefer to be in the flying boat, the level of effort will be less.


----------



## highfielder80 (Jan 22, 2015)

It's not a serious or even head to head race, that element is just for our own amusement. Was just wondering if anyone had sailed something similar to give a rough idea of what kind of total time they would pull in. The point of this is the Greek tourist board are part funding it and filming for advertising perposes to attract people to the region


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Reminds me of a Top Gear type challenge... I do believe James May spent some time on a AC-45 doing a similar challenge, except it was Car versus sailboat.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Your question is better answered at the beach catamaran forums at

Open Forum/Discussions - Catsailor.com Forums


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

kwaltersmi said:


> 1,190 mph per Wikipedia


Is that Statute or knots?


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

Having raced road bikes for a bunch of years, imo unless your course is flat as a pancake, and you guys can average 25 ish mph or more for over 100 miles a day, you likely have a bit of a chance, but you should have at it in a Jens Voigt, tradition (shut up legs)....


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

well depending on the wind is how fast they are but really knots arent the issue staying on the F18 if windy is the trick! yes they are FAST! 20knots PLUS easy! lots of work lots of moving around you have to know what you are doing on those boat the H18 is a hard enough cat to sail then you add a few extra lines and a Spinnaker .. if you haven't sailed a catamaran your in for some new speed sailing! watch this


----------



## felixshmak (Feb 11, 2012)

Never been on F18 before, but my F16 (2ft shorter than F18) can do 12kt upwind and 18kt downwind comfortably. 

For bicycle, you will virtually not affect by wind direction. 

BTW, never seen any F18 sailor out in the dark (far too scary). So if you guys are hard-core bikers, you can carry on after the sunset. 

Cheers.

Felix


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

felixshmak said:


> For bicycle, you will virtually not affect by wind direction.
> 
> Felix


errrr.... I guess you have never ridden a bike into headwinds.


----------



## felixshmak (Feb 11, 2012)

No sir, but I don't think the different between headwind and downwind on a bike will be as much as on a sailing boat.

Felix


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Headwind on a bike will slow your speed by 20-30%. Biking experts please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

